# Photo edits



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been playing w/ my photo editing thing, I'm generally a big dummy when it comes to these things, but I've been fiddling w/ it the last few days and thought I would show off some of my creations!








Purple Pony, and unicorn!
















And I gave my one eared goat her ear back,
original pic,








W/ two ears,








Or take them both away and make her a LaMancha,









Kind of silly I guess, but it was fun doing it!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Nice! I'm completely photoshop illiterate other than cropping and resizing too! I like the first one the best, but what happened to your goat's ear?!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I 'think' her mom got carried away while cleaning her, but because I wasn't out there I can't be completely sure, it's possible she was bit by one of the other goats. It got infected when she was a few days old so we had to amputate it. I lost her three sisters, I rarely miss a kidding and have been kicking myself ever since, never lost a kid til this year and I've now lost four.

Here's a couple more I did. 

















That first one is one of the first ones I did, I love the lazers! Some of this I found on Youtube, it's not so hard when you have someone talking you through it!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Nice edits I like them. Never known how to do any of that stuff myself.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a few more I did, I guess you can't tell I like purple can ya?
















I might try to use one of these for my signiture.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

One more, then maybe I'll stop!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow there really good i have recently descorvered photobucket and how many things you can do on that but nothing as cool as this


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What program do you use?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Gimp 2, crop and resize are usually the extent of my photo editing, I found this through youtube, and learned a few things and have taken it from there. It's not as awsome as some I've seen others do, but I'm proud of it!

Here a few others I did,
















And I tried a different color (yellow is my favorite color),









And I did this one by accident,


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love them!!!! How do you do it all? Please help me, I really wanna try


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

First get Gimp 2, it's free, then I think I can talk you through most of it!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

cool i just got Gimp2 also. i havent figured out too much yet but here are some pics i've done.....






i know they're not that good but i like them


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, how do you do that (two pics in one)?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

umm 
First open a pic the first one you open is the back ground.
Then go to file "open as layers" and choose a pic to be your top one. 
~~~do whatever effects you want to each pic by clicking on it individually and doing them~~~
Then when youre happy with that make sure you click on and can see the pic that is NOT the background one.
Once you clicked it go to the opacity bar at the top above the layers and slide it to the left. you can make the top pic as sheer as you want. if you need any more help just let me know.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I also did these lol


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I did it! Thanks!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

no problem that looks great


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I do have GIMP 2 , please help


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, so I was going to talk you through it, but I think it will be easier this way!
Here is a youtube video that shows how to do the lazers,




 
This one shows how to change eye color (doesn't work as well on brown eyes), this works for changing the color of other things to.




 
For the one I'm using in my avatar, I used the Free Select Tool then copy and pasted unto a new one w/ a black background, then used the Color Balance (under colors) to change to colors, I was actually trying to make flames, but forgot to save the pic and reopen it, so it changed the horse color, I liked that so well I gave up on the flames and just stuck w/ the horse! 

If that doesn't help let me know, and I'll try to explain better. Or if I forgot something, Phantomcolt18 already explained how to do the two pics in one!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

you can do so many cool things with gimp here are my friends pics i did for them........

This is my friend danielle running barrels with her horse


this is my friends horse crystal her blanket was blue and her halter was green but my friends new tack is Hot Pink so i made this for her


This is my friend holly on her one lesson horse max


this is holly again with her old lesson horse dublin


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like the one with the goat, I have photoshop (elements 8.0). I managed to get it for only £40 with my laptop, there's loads of stuff you can do on it. These are some of my work from GCSE Photography:







(Last one is unfinished, I couldn't find the final version)


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, those are awsome! I just did the goat for fun, atleast it should make my sister and sister in law happy, they keep threatening to cut the other ear off to make her even. Maybe I should make a new foot for my goat that is missing one!


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! These are my last favourite work, but they show some of the things you can on Photoshop best. Don't cut off the other ear, I think it looks cute!


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is one of my favourite pictures ATM, with subtle changes to it e.g. getting rid of people in the background and my sister's footprints 








http://www.horseforum.com/members/13490/album/random-photos-1383/ 
This is the rest of my Photography photos.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I wouldn't cut off the other ear, it gives her character!


----------

